# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Associazione !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## francy

Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema. Un contribuente mi ha chiesto se fare la dichiarazione Irap relativa ad un'associazione (ente non commerciale). Secondo voi, ho tempo fino a ottobre per inviarla? Le associazioni, devono compilare solo il quadro Irap??? 
Se doveva pagare, entro quanto tempo andava presentato l'F24? Non l'ho mai gestite!!!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## seta

> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema. Un contribuente mi ha chiesto se fare la dichiarazione Irap relativa ad un'associazione (ente non commerciale). Secondo voi, ho tempo fino a ottobre per inviarla? Le associazioni, devono compilare solo il quadro Irap??? 
> Se doveva pagare, entro quanto tempo andava presentato l'F24? Non l'ho mai gestite!!!!!!!

  Io gestisco le d.r. di alcune associazioni in regime forfettario (pagamento dell'IRES sul 3% del fatturato). Compilo il quadro RG e IRAP.
Per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore, devi verificare in base al codice attività, ma normalmente non sono soggette nè a studi nè a parametri.
Pertanto i termini di versamento delle imposte erano rispettivamente 18/06 oppure 18/7 con magg. 0.4%.
Per l'invio la scadenza è il 30/09/07. 
Se hai bisogno ancora di aiuto sono qui. 
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Io gestisco le d.r. di alcune associazioni in regime forfettario (pagamento dell'IRES sul 3% del fatturato). Compilo il quadro RG e IRAP.
> Per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore, devi verificare in base al codice attività, ma normalmente non sono soggette nè a studi nè a parametri.
> Pertanto i termini di versamento delle imposte erano rispettivamente 18/06 oppure 18/7 con magg. 0.4%.
> Per l'invio la scadenza è il 30/09/07. 
> Se hai bisogno ancora di aiuto sono qui. 
> Ciao

  Confermo tutto . RG forfetario e irap. Non può esserci uno senza l'altro perchè parliamo della parte commerciale dell'attività dei queste associazioni. Qualche dubbio semmai rimane sul dover compilare o meno l'irap visto che a mio avviso si compila la parte fortetari e non si potrà mai essere a debito visto la poca base imponibile che alla fine rimane.

----------


## Speedy

> Confermo tutto . RG forfetario e irap. Non può esserci uno senza l'altro perchè parliamo della parte commerciale dell'attività dei queste associazioni. Qualche dubbio semmai rimane sul dover compilare o meno l'irap visto che a mio avviso si compila la parte fortetari e non si potrà mai essere a debito visto la poca base imponibile che alla fine rimane.

  Alcuni giorni fa ho compilato una dichiarazione di una associazione in regime forfetario (quadro RG e quadro IRAP).
Non credo che si possa omettere di compilare il quadro irap in quanto poi si corre il rischio di non vedersi riconoscere la deduzione di 8.000 euro.
Anche nel mio caso, in presenza di un valore lordo della produzione di 2.500, l'imponibile irap era pari a zero perchè ho dedotto 8.000.
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Io ritengo che possa esistere il caso in cui si debba compilare solo il quadro Irap.
L'imponibile infatti è dato dalle retribuzioni, a prescindere dalla esistenza di un'attività economica rilevante ai fini Iva e Ires. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Io ritengo che possa esistere il caso in cui si debba compilare solo il quadro Irap.
> L'imponibile infatti è dato dalle retribuzioni, a prescindere dalla esistenza di un'attività economica rilevante ai fini Iva e Ires.
> ciao

  E' vero.
Ma il confronto con Francy, Seta e Roberto5096 riguardava un problema diverso, cioè quello della compilazione del quadro irap in presenza di sola attività economica forfetaria. 
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Io ritengo che possa esistere il caso in cui si debba compilare solo il quadro Irap.
> L'imponibile infatti è dato dalle retribuzioni, a prescindere dalla esistenza di un'attività economica rilevante ai fini Iva e Ires. 
> ciao

  corretto ! è che il caso di dipendenti in una associazione di volontariato è abbastanza limitato. ovviamente mi riferisco ad associazioni di limitate dimensioni. ciao

----------

